
Eric Weinstein – AI Can Now Self-Reproduce–Should Humans Be Worried? - santoshmaharshi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu8s0tp9yzY
======
misterHN
It sounds like nonsense

~~~
santoshmaharshi
I won't negate any possibilities :)

